# problems when using 3d or puff foam



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello,
I am somewhat new to embroidery and have recently started learning how to digitize for 3D foam or puff foam embroidery with my Amaya XTS
I sewed out my design with the foam on a test cap (6 panel, structured, low profile) and it sewed out fine. 
So, I want to use the same design for a customer's order on a hat they want which is a 6 panel, structured, flex-fit cap by otto. When begin to sew this cap, it seems like the machine is not picking up the bobbin. It stops like there is a thread break and if I pull the stitching it just unravels. Has anyone else ever had a problem with the needle not catching the bobbin?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

It sounds as if your tension is off. I am gathering it is a different hat than your test. Try loosng the the tension (lower) a bit.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

You may try to start your tie-in further from the center(where the bulge is highest and you have a seam) and walk in or just start at another point. Tension (like IRV said), check top and bottom. or use a little more robust lock stitch.


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

bobbin tension? (sorry I am still green)


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Bobbin and other tension issues are probably covered in the trouble shooting section of your manual. There should be a section in your manual where it talks about adjusting the bobbin tension.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

make sure the cap is laying perfectly tight on the needle plate and change the bobbin or check the tensions


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help. 

I loosened the bobbin tension and things seem to go better now. 

I appreciate your input.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Also wen doing puff set feed to auto and lower limit to something like 15 or 18 and put upper limit kinda high like 40. That will loosen the stitching around the center seam of the structured hat and eliminate a lot of thread breaks and needle breaks. And give you a nice raised effect.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for following up - not all do and we sometimes wonder what ever happed to that advice. All the best, 3D is challenging


----------



## lornik (Oct 26, 2010)

Your welcome.

And thank you nalob for the extra tips. I will try it out. I had the minimum actifeed up to 18 but I didn't set the other. 

Have a great day all.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I have it at like 18 but have moves it up to 20 it all depends on the thickness of the foam though. I have been breaking needles like crazy and couldn't figure out why till I raised the upper limit to 40. I noticed that the stitching seemed really tight around the center seam so I just set the upper limit really high to eliminate that problem. The machine never goes close to that upper limit though


----------

